# New Pics - May 21, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007May21

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, super pictures. The duckling and gosling are adorable - bet the duckling will miss his pal when he leaves. Will you have to raise Ptero and Jewel's babies? Wonder why they didn't sit them.

And, of course, I love the little darling starling.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Maggie. I'm sure the gosling will have other Canada goslings to be with at the wildlife center, and the duckling will have that cute little olive/brown duckling and his yellow sibling as friends. Those two (the older ducklings) were terrified of the gosling and were hiding in the little cubby at the back of the hutch. I looked a little while ago and everybody has settled down and all four of them are out eating and drinking together.

I sure hope I don't end up having to raise Ptero and Jewel's babies, but tis possible. They raised a couple of babies successfully a couple of years ago, so I don't know what the deal is this time around. I have tried putting the babies back with them a couple of times, but no luck so far, and it's just too cold to leave the babies outside today while the parents decide what they're going to do (or not going to do).

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOH! BABIES.... aren't they just adorable. 

I'm sorry to hear that Ptero and Jewel haven't quite taken on their baby duties, perhaps they thought you wouldn't mind taking on two more as you have so many little mouths to feed....what's two more.

Thanks for finding the time to share with us.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great comparison photo between the little duckling and the gosling. They are so sweet!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Adorable babies. Thanks for the pics.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Wonderful pictures! I've had youngster/parent problems too. A pair of my DSFs hatched a week ago. The day after the second chick hatched, the cock threw one of the babies out of the nest. I found it on the floor, pretty cold but alive. He was sitting the nest with the other, probably trying to figure out how to get rid of this baby too. I removed him and mom went right back to the nest. Was able to warm up baby and place it back under her. I put some cover over the front of the nest box and she has done fine with the chicks ever since. Dad went to jail (the rabbit cage) as he is not to be trusted again around the babies. One baby is much smaller than the other. Yesterday I pulled the larger chick and put it under a pair of Westies that have been on dummy eggs for almost 18 days. They were startled at first, but accepted the baby and are feeding and sitting it. I'm going to leave the smaller one with mom for a few more days and then transfer it to the Westie pair as well, as mom really needs a break from 24/7 care.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, it looks like I will be raising Ptero and Jewel's babies all the way. Neither one of them showed the least interest in the babies when I had tried putting them back in the nest over the past few days. This morning Ptero threw one baby out of the nest, so I just gathered them both back up and put them back in "my" nest. Here's hoping I can raise them the rest of the way. I had to take them just about as soon as they hatched, so they have not had the benefit of any parental care from a bird.

There are no other pairs at the right stage to try these babies with, so I guess I am it.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, it looks like I will be raising Ptero and Jewel's babies all the way. Neither one of them showed the least interest in the babies when I had tried putting them back in the nest over the past few days. This morning Ptero threw one baby out of the nest, so I just gathered them both back up and put them back in "my" nest. Here's hoping I can raise them the rest of the way. I had to take them just about as soon as they hatched, so they have not had the benefit of any parental care from a bird.
> 
> There are no other pairs at the right stage to try these babies with, so I guess I am it.
> 
> Terry


OH, you poor dear..........I'm sure the babies will be just fine.....well, as long as YOU are just fine.......not an undertaking I would want. Good luck with them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SENDING YOU ALL THE BEST IN RAISING THE LITTLE ONES, TERRY!!

PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!!

(As if you don't have ENOUGH to do!)  

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Light Bulb Just Went On ..*

Thanks Renee and Shi .. still so far, so good with the two tiny babies. I realized this afternoon that I have two disabled females who have paired up and have been diligently trying to sit on four eggs for awhile. If I can figure out how long they have been sitting, I will try fostering the two babies to them. I wasn't keeping track with them because I know the eggs couldn't be fertile .. that'll teach me! I'm sure they would be thrilled to have "miracle" babies suddenly appear.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I love not being able to get on for a while then coming on and seeing all the pictures you have posted  

My scheduall has finally died down by any chance did you still have those 2 white birds?

If you did do you think we could arragne something to pick them up or something? (No hurries though) 

Im glad everyones doing okay and you have some beautiful birds


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> I love not being able to get on for a while then coming on and seeing all the pictures you have posted
> 
> My scheduall has finally died down by any chance did you still have those 2 white birds?
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

It's good to hear from you. I know you have been crazy busy, so I'm glad things have slowed down a bit for you. I still have the two white birds, but it looks like they will be staying here permanently. The little scalped bird is now the mate of my Chuckie, and the other white one is mated with Pantera. I know you would give them a wonderful home, but I'm not willing to break up their relationships and don't want to part with Chuckie or Pantera either. Though it's sad to say, I'm sure there will be other rescues along soon that will tug at your heartstrings .. perhaps we can work out an adoption then.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update on Ptero & Jewel's Babies ..*

I decided to try these babies with the disabled pair of hens. These two hens were so thrilled to have "instant" babies. They have been fostering the babies since yesterday morning, and it is going very well. The foster parents weren't quite far enough along with incubating their eggs to be producing a "full load" of crop milk, so I have been supplementing the babies and getting wing whacked and pecked into oblivion by the new Mom's at every feeding. At the last feeding today, there were a few seeds in the crops of the babies, so it looks like Mom1 and Mom2 will soon be able to completely take over care of the babies. I just checked on them, and each Mom has a baby tucked snugly underneath her.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, glad to hear it's working out with the babies....what a win/win situation.

The hens get to have some "miracle" babies of their own, and you get a small break.

Hope everything continues to go well.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, Terry! That is just wonderful and soooo funny! 

I can just see these two hens looking at each other and saying, "WHAT happened?!! A VIRGIN birth?!! Ours is NOT to question why...pardon me while my feed my miracle one!"

ROFL

PLEASE keep us updated! STILL ROFL...


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I decided to try these babies with the disabled pair of hens. These two hens were so thrilled to have "instant" babies.
> Terry


How nice, instant babies  
I'm so glad the two ladies can now have their little family. Hopefully your armor is sufficent to stand up to some determined wing-fu and pecking  

You will definitely have to post pictures of this little family.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That is quite all right and im glad you are to be their forever home 

Ill continue too look at all your rescue you pictures past and present and I promise I wont hesitate to drop you a message


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> That is quite all right and im glad you are to be their forever home
> 
> Ill continue too look at all your rescue you pictures past and present and I promise I wont hesitate to drop you a message


Thanks, Michael .. you're the best!  Hope all is well with you and yours.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

One of the advantages of the volume you deal with is more flexibility in juggling the babies around. So glad the hen pair gets to raise babies!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

"Thanks, Michael .. you're the best! Hope all is well with you and yours.

Terry"

Thanx and everything is ok turk got worse and worse so I had my dad put him to sleep via a bucket of water in the dark. 

I have 3 babies 2 hatched yesterday and 1 a week ago. 

I have 9 peacock eggs incubating with 3 phesant eggs.

I had a hen sit on her eggs and because I have a rooster they hatched out of the 6, 5 hatched one chick vanished.

And I now have another on sitting on 8.

And heres a story  ...
A long time ago I had a silky chick it ran arround backwards so I decided to take him. He was set in with a very loving hen in a cat kennel. Then one night I woke up to peeping and out side the kennel door had been opened and some one had taken my silky chicken but left the hen. 

Then yesterday I was feeding animals at my work and because I worked the counter I hadn't been back there since the morning. And when I lifted the feeder top to put food in there was a baby silky same color as the one I had lost but this one was the same size as mine when it went missing. It surly cannot be the same one as mine would be an adult know but I was shooked with the resemblance so I took it home with me. 

Now I have a silky chicken again only its staying with my pigeons and the dont seem to mind him to much.


----------

